# [HOW TO] AOKP Fixes and workarounds [UPDATED to M4]



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

In order to help people fix their touchpad problems I will attempt to keep up with the development and post any fixes for common problems here. If you have an issue please read this ENTIRE OP and search the dev thread and see if it was fixed there. The answers here are for the masses and there will *DEFINITELY* be cases where these will not work. Each device is a little bit different.

*IF YOU ARE RUNNING A NIGHTLY EXPECT TO HAVE ISSUES *

*CAMERA AND MIC DO NOT CURRENTLY WORK. DO NOT ASK FOR ETA's OR HELP WITH THOSE.

HD YOUTUBE WAS FIXED WITH BUILD 24. NETFLIX WAS FIXED WITH M4*

*RANDOM REBOOTS*
The minimum CPU frequency is set to 192MHZ and it is to low for some devices. go to settings > ROM Control > Performance and try 384 or 432. Those seems to be the best to stop this. It could also be due to the max being to high. 1.7 seems to be the highest you can go before having issues.

*Can't transfer files*
USB Mass storage does not currently work without some voodoo magic. Instead go to settings > storage > menu (3 dots, top right) > USB computer connection and select Media device (MTP). You may also need to turn off USB debugging at settings > Developer Options

*WIFI Loses connection*
Known bug. To get it again forget your network, turn off wifi, turn it back on and reconnect. You might need to do this a few times.

*Moboot still shows CyanogenMod*
Get an app like Root explorer and navigate to /boot, change to R/W mode and delete UImage.CyanogenMod

*I want to change what boots first*
Get an app like Root explorer and navigate to /boot, change to R/W mode, open moboot.default and change to webOS/AOKP depending on your preference. Be sure to type it in EXACTLY as it is in the /boot directory. So if it is UImage.AOKP make sure to enter it into the moboot.default as AOKP and not Aokp. Caps matter.

*I keep getting "Wallet has stopped"*
Google wallet doesn't seem to be compatible with the touchpad. Get an app like Root explorer and navigate to /system/app, change to R/W mode and either delete wallet.apk or rename it to wallet.apk.bak. You can also use Titanium Backup to delete or freeze the app.

*Problems with reboots even after changing CPU freq OR Problems with freezing or reboots with SU OR Getting "Boot Failed" error*
Try this fix from ProTek..


```
<br />
Reboot to CWM<br />
Wipe data/factory reset<br />
mounts and storage<br />
format /system<br />
mount /boot<br />
adb shell rm /boot/uImage.CyanogenMod /boot/uImage.AOKP<br />
adb shell rm /boot/moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga /boot/moboot.splash.AOKP.tga<br />
flash rom, flash gapps<br />
```
*It sounds like my touchpad is farting when I have sound coming out of the speakers*
Common issue. Usually only happens when the screen is off. I have had luck fixing this by turning the sound down a notch or two but others have not.

*I am stuck at a boot/loading/whatever screen. The device screen/buttons are completely unresponsive*
Hold down power and the hardware home button for a few seconds and it will reboot. This is a firmware hard reset and should only be used in the most dire of circumstances

*It won't charge!*
Make sure MTP is enabled. See instructions above. This is one of those "It works but I don't know why" type of deals.

*Toggles are screwed up after changing the DPI/changing toggles*
Make sure you have the brightness toggle enabled. Go into Rom control/Toggles/Brightness location and make sure "On top" is selected.

*No sound when using headphones*
Plug in your headphones before you start listening to music/playing a game and it will work.

*Power options do not work*
Flash this in CWM. Be sure to make a Nandroid first in case of issues.

http://www.mediafire.com/?r1gdi841vndkrgv

I will add to this as more problems are fixed/found a workaround for. If there is any other things I have missed please let me know.

Have fun and stay hairy


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Reserved for future use


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for starting this. I never use head phones, tried today and there was no sound. Is this a know issue, I seem to recall reading something about this before.

Thanks
dan


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

redbelly said:


> Thanks for starting this. I never use head phones, tried today and there was no sound. Is this a know issue, I seem to recall reading something about this before.
> 
> Thanks
> dan


I'm going by memory here and I'm old. LOL Plus, I read so much stuff from different threads for my TP and Nook Color, so cut me some slack if this doesn't work.  I think someone said if you plug in the headphones before you start to play music or whatever you're going to listen to, it'll work.

Btw, thanks for starting this Silent Mage and thanks for doing something most will not do on these forums.........READ!







As for the toggle screwup, I posted that on AOKP's bug thread yesterday, got a reply back today, so hopefully it'll get fixed soon.

Mike T


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

is there no option in rom control to get search button?

also tried to turn on menu button in nav bar and that's not showing up.

i'm on M3. Also using AOKP On gnex.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> is there no option in rom control to get search button?
> 
> also tried to turn on menu button in nav bar and that's not showing up.
> 
> i'm on M3. Also using AOKP On gnex.


I'm blanking right now if aokp is packaged with Nova launcher.. but if it isn't, I'd download that from the market. If you do have nova, you can enable it in Nova settings.

That is, if you're talking about the persistent search bar/widget

•°NS4G • ICS°•


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

redbelly said:


> I think someone said if you plug in the headphones before you start to play music or whatever you're going to listen to, it'll work.
> 
> Mike T


I tried this myself and it works. thanks for the tip


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

decalex said:


> I'm blanking right now if aokp is packaged with Nova launcher.. but if it isn't, I'd download that from the market. If you do have nova, you can enable it in Nova settings.
> 
> That is, if you're talking about the persistent search bar/widget
> 
> •°NS4G • ICS°•


thanks, but i was talking about the search soft button and the persistent menu soft buttons. it does come with nova, but i'm not talking about search bar.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Can anybody confirm pptp vpn is working with AOKP? Thank you


----------



## shoot2scre (Jan 25, 2012)

I follow your instructions on 'how to change what boots first' but I can't get AOKP to be the default.

I deleted Uimage.CyanogenMod which removed it from the boot list, no problem.

But when I try to change moboot.default and switch it from CyanogenMod to AOKP, it doesn't do anything. It just default boots to WebOS because it's listed on the top of the boot menu... advice?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

shoot2scre said:


> I follow your instructions on 'how to change what boots first' but I can't get AOKP to be the default.
> 
> I deleted Uimage.CyanogenMod which removed it from the boot list, no problem.
> 
> But when I try to change moboot.default and switch it from CyanogenMod to AOKP, it doesn't do anything. It just default boots to WebOS because it's listed on the top of the boot menu... advice?


I had the same problem. I rebooted the device and changed it again and it stuck.


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

silentmage said:


> I had the same problem. I rebooted the device and changed it again and it stuck.


Same for me as it just keeps rebooting. Luckily I copied it to the SD card and I just put it back into the boot folder.


----------



## shoot2scre (Jan 25, 2012)

silentmage said:


> Same for me as it just keeps rebooting. Luckily I copied it to the SD card and I just put it back into the boot folder.


What did you copy to the SD card?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

shoot2scre said:


> My device has rebooted several times... still doesn't default to AOKP.
> 
> What specifically did you do? Did you change it back to CyanogenMod -> reboot -> change to AOKP ??
> 
> ...


I original changed it to aokp, but it went to web os soil changed it backfire AOKP. Make sure you type it in exactly how the UImage is, caps and all.

The other poster probably just copied the UImage for the one he didn't want.


----------



## shoot2scre (Jan 25, 2012)

Got it to stick. Really weird.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

shoot2scre said:


> Got it to stick. Really weird.


The first time i typed it into the moboot.default I typed it in as Aokp and it didn't stick. I had to do it in all caps like the UImage had to make it stick. I added that note into the OP so people will know.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

is there a fix for the power menu options not working correctly? choosing reboot shuts the phone down. not a big deal, just curious.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

redbelly said:


> is there a fix for the power menu options not working correctly? choosing reboot shuts the phone down. not a big deal, just curious.


Not right now.

EDIT: see post below me, there is one


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

redbelly said:


> is there a fix for the power menu options not working correctly? choosing reboot shuts the phone down. not a big deal, just curious.


You can use the one that's for CM9, it works. Hopefully, it'll be merged into the source soon for all ICS builds.
http://www.mediafire.com/?r1gdi841vndkrgv

Mike T


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

When I boot my touchpad it boots into moboot and I cant choose aokp. It says something about "invalid magic" But when I choose cyanogen it boots into AOKP. What did I do wrong and or how do I fix this?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

micro23 said:


> When I boot my touchpad it boots into moboot and I cant choose aokp. It says something about "invalid magic" But when I choose cyanogen it boots into AOKP. What did I do wrong and or how do I fix this?


use something like root explorer and delete UImage.AOKP and rename UImage.Cyanogen to UImage.AOKP

That SHOULD do it for you, but YMMV


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Can someone please post their uimage.aokp please I ran that tool to clean moboot and it cleared all mine THANKS

!!!!!!!------------*update*---------!!!!!!!

I downloaded aokp again opened the zip renamed the boot.img in the main folder to uImage.AOKP and booyah it worked


----------

